# Prenyl Injection anyone?



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi ya

just seeing if anyone has had pregnyl injection to stimulate ovulation

x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there

Welcome to the OI board.  I've had 6 rounds of OI using Puregon, followed by a Pregnyl shot to trigger the egg release.  Unfortunately it didnt result in a BFP for me, though I did successfully ov each month.

The injections are fine, just take a little getting used to. And I found the scans, which you have to have regularly, really reassuring (and quite interesting) showing me that things appeared to be working as they should.

When are you due to start?  Join our chatters board and you'll find several girls going through the tx right now, all of whom may be able to answer any q's or concerns.

Good luck with it!
CowHatGirl


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi again 

Just noticed your signature, which I guess indicates you're not going through OI, but have had the Pregnyl for the final trigger after Clomid?

So am assuming you're currently on 2ww??

Good luck with it.  Let us know how you get on.

x


----------

